# Can Someone Please Tell Me Why My Plants Are Sucking?



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

WellI can only guess that you have a very malnourished tank...

you should also pull those anubias up a bit so the rhizomes sits above the substrate...

crypt melting is rather normal when first planting, if all is well, they will grow new submersed leaves. as for the amazon swords, they probably need a root tab...


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

You need to list water parameters, lighting, substrate, and ur ferts.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

aokashi said:


> WellI can only guess that you have a very malnourished tank...
> 
> you should also pull those anubias up a bit so the rhizomes sits above the substrate...
> 
> crypt melting is rather normal when first planting, if all is well, they will grow new submersed leaves. as for the amazon swords, they probably need a root tab...


Couldn't have said it better, your anubias are sitting too deep in the substrate. Leaving it too deep in the substrate will cause the anubia roots to rot. Good luck!


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

lighting looks like it might be a bit weak, but without more info such as ferts used and how long it's been up and running we can't really help much other than what others have posted


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

by the way, that snail you have is a malaysian trumpet snail. they scavenge off debris and prefer to live in the substrate. they only eat dead pant material that is already rotting and soft.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Your plants are starving. Go grab some root tabs with macro nutrients (Nitrogen, Phosphorous, and Potassium) and bury them into the substrate. Your plants should perk up after a few weeks.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Good advise above. I just wanted to state that that doesn't look like crypt parva. The leaves are too wide.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can post more about the tank that would help:
What kind of light (lots of details) and how long it is on
What kind of substrate and what additives
Are you adding any fertilizer?
Are you adding carbon?
What are the water parameters:
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
GH
KH
pH
TDS
Any other tests you have


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

light and substrate info needed at the very least. also, what is your livestock and feeding schedule? Your plant selection should do fine on fish waste and leftover food. That said, the Anubias are too deep. tie em to a rock and set em on the substrate. Parva grow slower than any plant I have ever had. Finally, leave the snail/snails, they will help clean up dead and decaying matter.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

If you're not doing it yet, get some root tabs and fertilizers (macro and micros). Your anubias' rhizome needs to be above the substrate or it will die.


----------



## jnizzle (Jan 7, 2012)

Substrate - Activ-Flora (16lbs) + 5lbs fancy plant substrate

DIY lights - 2x 23w 6500k + 18w 8000k T8

Parameters are all normal (healthy) pH: 7.5

Sometimes I dose flourish, but it seems to cause algae

Filter - Tetra HOB whisper 30

Fish- 6x Harlequin Rasboras 5x Neon Tetras

Water changes 50% ~once every 11 days


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If your 23 watt 6500K bulbs are the screw-in CFL bulbs, mounted horizontally above the tank, and have good reflectors, and they are right at the top of the tank, those alone will be giving you good low light, around a PAR 30 to 35 range. But, if they are raised more than 3 inches above the top of the tank, or don't have good reflectors, you probably barely have enough light for the plants.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Anubias' root are not supposed to put under the substrate
+1 tie the root with a rock or on wood...


----------

